# Making my own slide enlargements



## burtharrris (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm sick of the lab that I go to to get my slides enlarged.  I usually shoot 35mm Provia, and its getting too expensive to keep doing it at the lab's prices.

Assuming I already have the slides developed and mounted, what would i need to make my own enlargements?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2006)

burtharrris said:
			
		

> Assuming I already have the slides developed and mounted, what would i need to make my own enlargements?



Scan the slides, and print from files.

Get a Fuji Pictrography, or similar machine.

Use the Ilfochrome process (also known as Cibachrome) with an enlarger in the darkroom.

All of these methods are still expensive.  Since you want prints, is there a specific reason you don't want to shoot print film?


----------



## burtharrris (Aug 24, 2006)

Well obviously I don't want prints for everything, just the ones i like.  Point is, I'm going back to school in central PA in a week and there aren't many (any?) places that I can do E6 development, much less enlargements.  And I can't go to L&I in NYC to get cheap enlargements like I did all summer. Do you know of a good mail-order place?


----------

